# Babinka



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Here's a message from Janene. 

Please tell sm Babinka is becoming an angel tonight. 

My prayers for Janene. Such a difficult time.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Babinka will cross the bridge tonight at 5:00 , at home , surrounded by her family. Janene asks if you would light a candle at that time to light her way. 
It's so sad, but Janene is doing the right thing. Babinka is too tired to fight anymore. Now she'll be at peace.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow, how incredible sad. May Janene and her mother find peace.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I feel her pain, it is the hardest thing ever... It is the last gift we can give them... God Speed Babinka... and please help Janene and her mom replace all the sorrow within their hearts with beautiful memories of Babinka.. Such a sad time...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Several minutes ago, Janene posted on her FB wall that precious Babinka will be laid to rest in the comfort of her own home at five o'clock today. She asked for friends to light a candle for Babinka.

I will be lighting a candle for sweet angel Babinka.


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

So sorry. It's so very hard. My prayers are with them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

So sad. i will light a candle too.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry. I know how hard this could be.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sweet little girl, I will light a candle for you too. You are loved very much. Hugs to you Janene.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Praying for sweet Babinka! My heart hurts know how hard it must be to say good bye to one we love so dearly! Hugs to mom and forever kisses to sweet Babinka!


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

There are tears in my eyes.
I'll be thinking about precious Babinka today. Janene - your care and determination gave Babinka many years full of joy and love. Stay strong. We're here for you.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

My heart is breaking for you both. I know the difficult road you are about to walk. My prayers are with you both.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I will light a candle too, Eastern time, so incredibly sad.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

My heart is breaking for Janene, but I know that she is doing the right thing. Will be lighting a candle and saying a prayer for sweet Babinka today at 5:00.

RIP sweet Babinka.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

I have been there, too. Nothing can prepare the heart and soul. I, too, will be lighting a candle for precious Babinka to help light the way. God Speed, little one...


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I didn't want to open this thread because I knew I would start crying and I am. I am so sorry for Janene and Babinka. May they both have peace.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

So sad to hear this but one of the most unselfish acts that we have all had to go through with our beloved Pets whether it be a Cat, Dog, or other animal. I will be thinking of you and Babinka at 5M


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

This is so sad. I feel such sadness for Janene. Letting go of a fur baby is the most painful thing. I will light my candle to help light the way to the bridge...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh sigh. I am without words. I will light a candle tonight.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Cannot imagine the pain this incredible lady is going through right now. You are so strong, dear Janene! I will be lighting a candle for precious Babinka.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I have tears in my eyes, as I know the struggle Janene has done to give this girl wonderful years that she would not have had if it wasn't for Janene. She took in Babinka knowing she had a heart problems. And my heart breaks for her that she is put in a situation that she has to make a very, very hard decision now that Babinka cannot be helped.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

So sad to say good bye...but so beautiful to be surrounded by the family she loved and who loved her dearly. Not an easy decision at all. My love and condolences to you and your family. I will be lighting a candle for your precious little one as well. May you soar with all our little angles tonight sweet Babinka!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

My heart aches for Janene...how very sad. Tonight I will light a candle for sweet Babinka and light the way...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry::smcry::smcry: my heart is breaking, Janine I am so sorry, Babinka you will be missed, I will light a candle, this all brings back way to many memories for me


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So sad. I am so sorry. Pray for the little angel.


----------



## mylilbiscuit (Nov 1, 2012)

So very sorry. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and all your love ones. We will also light a candle for sweet Babinka.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Janene you are truly one of the strongest women I have ever known. You are an amazing Momma to your babies. We are holding you in our prayers and wishing we could be there for you in person. Please let Babinka know that all of her Aunties and Uncles at SM love her very, very much. Big hugs dear friend.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

She started sleeping next to me 
Was this her special clue, 
Because she felt the end was near 
I wish I only knew.:crying 2:

My Babinka was a special dog 
I know she gave her best, 
But as I looked deep into her eyes 
I knew it was time, for her to rest.:amen:

I know she's watching over me 
She'll be with me when I cry, 
So with one more kiss:smootch: on her beloved head 
I told my Babinka baby goodbye.:crying:





Janene, I am re-living with you, the pain of losing a pupp :sorry:




*


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

The tears are flowing as I write this....I know how very heartbreaking it is to go thru this. I, too, will be lighting a candle at 5. I'm so so sad.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

So very sad. I too will light a candle at 4: p.m. CDT for Babinka. Even tho we don't know them personally, it always hurts when one leaves us or is ill.
God Bless you little Babinka.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Dearest Janene ... My candle is lit for your darling Angel Babinka.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Dearest Janene ... My candle is lit for your darling Angel Babinka.


Ours too...love you Janene.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Piccolina said:


> She started sleeping next to me
> Was this her special clue,
> Because she felt the end was near
> I wish I only knew.:crying 2:
> ...


Sammie, this is such a beautiful and touching poem. I am in tears thinking about Janene and her Angel Babinka right now. The candle is lit and many prayers are being said for both Janene and her precious Babinka.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Piccolina said:


> She started sleeping next to me
> Was this her special clue,
> Because she felt the end was near
> I wish I only knew.:crying 2:
> ...


such a beautiful poem. My candle is lit too.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

😢 Janene- wishing you comfort, love and peace as you do one of the most unselfish acts of your life - letting Babinka go because it's the best thing for her. 💔 i know you will miss her so very much but try to remember that her memories of life on earth with you are of unconditional love shared by both of you. Am in a hotel so can't light a candle but will find a bright star in the sky and know it's Babinka's light shining back at us all.✨


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I just lit my candle. My husband asked me why. I told him a precious little one was going to rainbow bridge tonight. He said he would say a prayer for her too.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

And ours too may you rest easier knowing she is free and running through the clouds


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sammie what a beautiful poem.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> 😢 Janene- wishing you comfort, love and peace as you do one of the most unselfish acts of your life - letting Babinka go because it's the best thing for her. 💔 i know you will miss her so very much but try to remember that her memories of life on earth with you are of unconditional love shared by both of you. Am in a hotel so can't light a candle but will find a bright star in the sky and know it's Babinka's light shining back at us all.✨
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Babinka is not only an angel in Heaven ... but, yes, a special sparkling star, too. 

I was thinking of Shakespeare's beautiful words that I find so comforting when a loved one passes on ...

"When he shall die,
Take him and cut him out in little stars,
And he will make the face of heaven so fine
That all the world will be in love with night

And pay no worship to the garish sun"

Angel Babinka ... a beautiful heavenly shining star.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Piccolina said:


> She started sleeping next to me
> Was this her special clue,
> Because she felt the end was near
> I wish I only knew.:crying 2:
> ...


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Babinka had a strong will for life, she was sweetly defiant in facing life, whether it pulling clothes off their hangers while going down the aisles of petsmart, or teaching her vet Dr, Deary who was really in charge by taking a little nip of him when he did something she did not like . Janene made an amazing life for her. Her and her mother's heart must be broken as is my mine. Babinka was such a special girl.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am so sorry about sweet Babinka as I read and type with tears in my eyes. Yo are sostrong and brave, Janene To be so unselfish and help Babinka to the bridge. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I just gt home to see this,I lit a candle for you and now i'm trying to type through tears.. You are such a good mommy, taking the best care of Babinka that anyone could. Letting her go is the hardest and most unselfish act of love that anyone can do for their baby..
We're all holding your heart in our hands...


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I am just now seeing this. I am so sorry. This has to be the hardest thing to decide to do. You do it out of love for your baby, but that doesn't make it any easier. You are in my prayers tonight.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

My condolences to sweet Janene for making the hardest, yet most unselfish, of all decisions. I will light candles all tonight and send up prayers for peace for the whole family. My darling Dolly and sweet Tiffany will be there to greet Babinka as she crosses the Bridge.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

My heart is breaking for Janene tonight. I know the terrible feeling of gut wrenching sadness she will be feeling now. She did the hardest but most loving thing anyone can ever do. May you rest in peace sweet Babinka.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

OMG this is so hard on the owners. To give release & let go. Been there myself & am crying for the both of you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Janene, may you find comfort in knowing you were the best possible doggy mom ever! I am so very sorry for your loss!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thinking of you Janene.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Many prayers for you Janine, your hurting so. May God give you his peace that passes all understanding.


Babinka run free sweet one, no more pain, you will be remembered

Sammie your poem was beautiful


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Such a sad day. Janene, you gave Babinka a wonderful life. Run free sweet baby girl.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

B................Beautiful fluff is now an Angel:innocent:

A................And we are all shedding many tears:crying::smcry:

B................Because we know the pain Mommy is going through:crying 2:

I.................In peace Babinka is now:amen:

N................Not wanting Mommy to cry so much:no2:

K................Kisses from Heaven to all who mourn her:smootch:

A................And in God's protection she is now, running free and playing with all our fluffs who went to Heavenarty::happy dance:



For the record, I did not write the previous poem, but I thought it was so appropriate. 
(Author unknown).

Janene, may your pain, despair and agony ease as times goes by.....:sorry:





*


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Rest in peace, sweetest angel. You will be missed, we love you.


----------



## doggyluver5 (Feb 1, 2013)

I am just seeing this now and want to offer my condolences on your loss of Babinka. I've also been there and it is very very hard, even knowing that you are doing the best thing for them. I am just so glad we can do this unselfish act for them out of love as we can set them free, no more pain and suffering. I know it is hard to stop the tears (I still cry over two years after) but eventually we start to remember all the fun times and their sweet little personalities that were uniquely their own. They will always occupy their own little corner of your heart. So sorry for your pain today.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers for you Janene.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Janene, I apologize that it took me so long to comment but I have had you in my thoughts. I'm so very sorry for your loss of dear Babinka. You were a wonderful mommy to her and took such good care of her. So sorry


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am very sorry for your loss of Babinka.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Janene, I am so very sorry for your loss. Babinka was such a special little girl.
You gave her a wonderful life, and the two of you were so blessed to have found each other.
You were her angel here on earth, and now she is your angel in heaven, watching over you and always beside you.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Just seeing this....so terribly sorry. It is so hard to let them go....my heart goes out to Janene and her precious one....


----------

